# ثمة / هناك



## Amirali1383koohi

السلام عليكم 
هل تلاحظون فرقا بين العبارتين (ثمة فرق كبير بين القول و العمل) و ( هناك فرق كبير بين القول و العمل) ؟؟
شكرا مقدما


----------



## fenakhay

ثمّ و ثمّة و هناك تعني نفس الشيء.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شکرا


----------



## Mahaodeh

قيل لي، ولا أدري ما صحة ما قيل، أن هناك فرق.
هنا للمكان القريب وهناك للأبعد قليلا وهنالك للبعيد وثم وثمة لأبعد مكان

ولكن هناك فرق أنا متأكدة منه، وهو أن هناك تستخدم للمكان فقط، ولكن ثم وثمة قد تستخدم للمكان أو للزمان 

بالنسبة للحالة التي عرضتها، لا أظن أن هناك فرق بين التعبيرين. على الأقل ليس هناك فرق كبير والاستعاضة بواحدة عن الأخرى لا يغير المعنى العام.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شكرا على التوضيح و الإفادة


----------

